# Swim bladder treatment??



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

References - Swim Bladder Disease in Goldfish

has anyone tried this??? My poor molly is still having issues with that "air bubble" Which I think is his air/swim bladder. Ive been considering treating the poor guy. Peas haven't worked on him. He is still confined to the net munching on peas and anti bacterial food.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

What method are you looking to exact on the poor guy? I would stop short of poking him with a needle and buy some baking soda to put him out of his misery instead. I would only do that because I know not a thing about performing surgery on a fish and would probably stab the wrong spot with the needle and end up with a hemorrhaging fish.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

wait it out and see if it heals on its own.. if it doesnt within time, then it may be better to let it go.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Have you tried not feeding him for about a week then give peas. I had a friend that would use the needle treatment on one of hers and it only works for a short time. She ended up doing it every week till he died one night.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There are meds that specifically claim healing of swim bladder problems. I thought your fish was just bloated? Does that mean a swim bladder problem? You're treating with anti-parasite meds, right?

Since the easy things didn't work, I'd be looking here and trying to figure out the closest symptoms and getting the meds to treat: FISH DISEASE INDEX & MEDICATIONS FOR FISH DISEASE TREATMENT


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Im pretty sure that its the swim bladder. Its like a pocket of air near his anal fins. Its rather large, and he is constantly struggling to swim. He is still eating, and pooping and still trying to mate with the other mollies. I have felt it while massaging his belly its full of air and not going away.


----------

